# john deere oil accumulator



## Canadian2.0L8v (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys!
A buddy of mine's neighbour has the biggest John Deere farm tractor on the market (a 9640 or something like that) and he told me that John Deere has a very smart lubrication system they implement on their larger tractors. Seeing as 90% of the wear&tear of an engine is at startup, due to the lack of oil and the delay of the oil pump, they implementated and accumulator on their engines. While at optimal running tempertaure, the operator would push a button on the dash of about 10 seconds, charging the accumulator with pressure. He would then proceed with whatever he is doing and stores his tractor for x amount of time. 
Upon startup, the operator would push that same button which would spray the engine with oil just before and during startup, eliminating that harmful wear&tear, thus making an engine last 900% longer.
has anyone ever heard of this system and, if so, how easy would you think it would be to implement this into a car engine, say my 2.0L golf?
anyway, this just had me curious and i might actually try this soon enough. a friend of mine is donating me his car so i've got a guiney pig








James


----------



## Canadian2.0L8v (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (Canadian2.0L8v)*

nobody? bump


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (Canadian2.0L8v)*

Couldn't tell you anything about implementing the mechanical system, I'm actually curious about it myself.
If it where me I would start by rigging a manual pump system that goes from the oil pan (self tapped hole or existing oil drain plug) to the the inside of the valve cover using stainless braided line or the sort. The manual pump would be midway, maybe somewhere in the engine bay or if your really good inside the car







Then you could just pump a few times to pre lube and start up. Inside the valve cover you can weld an "oil rail" inside of the valve cover for equal distribution across the cam, lifters, ect. That would at least pre-lube the head...
Does the actuator on the tractor squirt oil just onto the valve train? Or onto the crank, rods, and main bearings as well?


----------



## Canadian2.0L8v (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (Mk2MarioErz)*

it squirts oil everywhere, even in to the turbo bearings. this is definitely something i wanna try to implement, but at the same time, im not a mechanic, nor do i have "rediculously amazing" mechanical skills. so im not going to try this on my daily driver just yet. im going to get myself a guiney pig for testing first.
anyway, i'll post some updates when ive got some
cheers!


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (Canadian2.0L8v)*

I believe that an accumulator system would lubricate the entire engine. Sounds like a very good idea for cold start. As all pressure lubricated bearings even the turbo would have oil at start-up.


----------



## hockey57 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (Mk2MarioErz)*

This is interesting. On airplanes they use accumalators for hyd. pres. so brakes will work with having a/c power on. I would think that you would want to bleed oil pump pressure off while running. Then store it in the accumaltor. That would involve a 1 way pressure switch. Then when the key is activated have that oil go into the engine upstream from the oil pump. That way you get oil to the bearings as well as the valve train.Pumping to the valve cover would just do the rocker arms. The bearings are what take the worst on start up. Sounds pretty tough to me.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (hockey57)*

They have these accumulators for cars for a while now. Look it up. Race applications mostly. I was thinking about it myself. Accusump .. if I remember correctly.
These automatically refill their cylinders with the oil pressure the engine runs at. When the engine is shut off, the pressure and oil remains in the cylinder. Upon start up, either a mechanical valve or electronically controlled valve releases the oil through the oil galleries under engine operating pressures, then start the engine and voila, less wear and tear. It also works under hard cornering. When the pressure is no longer equalized on both sides of the valve (engine - valve - cylinder), the cylinder releases the oil under pressure, thus preventing oil starvation. A win-win scenario.








Hope this helps ..


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_ It also works under hard cornering. When the pressure is no longer equalized on both sides of the valve (engine - valve - cylinder), the cylinder releases the oil under pressure, thus preventing oil starvation. A win-win scenario.








Hope this helps ..

Thats a really great idea. I would love that in my car, this way I don't have to listen to the oil buzzer go off every time I take an off-ramp too aggressively.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: john deere oil accumulator (Mk2MarioErz)*

Check out summitracing.com or any place like that and look up Accusump.


----------



## kukaepe (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like the idea of this accumulator. After giving the idea some thought isn't that why we are using synthetic oil. I think it has been known for some time that most of the wear in an engine happens during initial start up and that synthetic lubricants minimize wear and heat for those seconds prior to pressure being built by the oil pump. Belts and suspenders is good too!


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (kukaepe)*

You're right to some extent. The synthetic oils 'stick' to walls and bearings better than conventional oils, but they do not lubricate anywhere near as well as a pressurized system. 
.. think of the extremes .. in racing applications, not only do they use synthetic oils, but they run dry sump systems, and in some cases accumulators. Run an oil accumulator and the wear from start-ups is pretty much nullified - not to mention if you race the car. For daily drivers, it's kind of a waste of money unless you have an OCD







- I'm installing a system in my 84 GLI built 16V .. it'll be tracked and driven on the road .. so.


----------

